# CHENGDU | Hexin Centre | 208m | 682ft | 42 fl | T/O



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

成都和信中心 - 成都地海科技有限公司


成都地海科技有限公司成立于2001年，注册资本5000万元，坐落于成都市龙泉驿区翠龙街66号第九空间大厦。现有电子与智能化工程一级、消防设施工程二级、装修装饰工程二级、建筑工程总承包三级、市政公用工程总承包三级、机电工程总承包三级、古建筑工程三级、城市及道路照明工程三级、环保工程三级资质，通过了ISO9001质量管理体系认证、环境管理体系认证和职业健康安全管理体系认证，并获得了“AAA”级信用等级



www.dihai.com






https://house.leju.com/sc89649/


By srainove/i


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-24 via srainove


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@KillerZavatar, do you think this one should have some kind of roof or spire?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

spire would look great and fit well with the overall design


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

please, everyone, rate  








Hexin Centre | CHENGDU | 208m | 42 fl


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/chengdu-hexin-centre-208m-682ft-42-fl-t-o.2361163/#post-179831310




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

